# My tortoise was bleeding?!?



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not panicking or anything but I want to know how to prevent this from happening. Raising a tortoise is like having your own journey, but this was strange. I took puck out of his tortoise table for some excersize when I saw something red on his chin. Then he waddled closer to me and I realized he was bleeding! Then I remembered that puck likes to "Try" to climb out of anything. And saw blood smeared all over the walls, it was gross. How can I prevent this from happening again?


----------



## wellington (Sep 5, 2013)

What are the walls made of? You may need to change up the enclosure to something that is smooth.


Another thing you might try is to plant lots of plants around the walls edge. Post pics of the enclosure so we may be able to give better suggestions.


----------



## sibi (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there anyway that puck can be housed outside with a safe winterized enclosure? The reason why I ask is because your tort wants to desperately get out, perhaps to roam more or explore the world. If he's fighting to get out, maybe you should consider expanding his space. What cut his chin? Is the wall textured?


----------



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Sep 5, 2013)

I will try to get pictures as soon as I can, I'm not sure what the bookshelf interior is made of but on the left an right walls of the enclosure are completely smooth and black, when the front and back are a bit more rough. And unfortunately I can't move his enclosure because I live in oregon, a Very cold state haha  thank you for such a fast reply! And yeah of course he got blood from the back, more rough wall. Ouch...


And of course I forget to post a picture via iPhone -_- lol


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sand it smooth. Or cover it with a thin layer of vinyl or plastic.


----------



## mikeh (Sep 5, 2013)

Check for any nails/staples or sharp edges protruding on the inside of the enclosure.

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Sep 19, 2013)

mikeh said:


> Check for any nails/staples or sharp edges protruding on the inside of the enclosure.
> 
> sent from mobile device using TFO app



There isn't any nails or staples, it happend again today, on one side it's smooth and the other it's bumpy, this is the best I can show you on the walls


----------



## Laura (Sep 19, 2013)

looks like sand paper..


----------



## WillTort2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm thinking that is a particle board. Get a thin layer of masonite or formica and put it inside against the rough wall.


----------



## ascott (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, too rough....as advised, please adhere something smooth against that back and rough parts....your tort will get that stuff lodged in his skin and could create a really bad situation...


----------



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I put some of my huge white smooth "Painting" paper in front of the walls and I haven't seen a drop of blood since. I will be open to anymore ideas as well!


----------

